# Looking for a gear reduction kit for a 2004 rancher 350



## Leprechaun110 (Sep 17, 2017)

Not sure who to contact and can't post or pm anyone. But I am looking for a 23-39% gr kit, maybe more if I can get more reduction, for my 2004 350es rancher. Any help would be much appreciated. I'm new to the site so not sure who to contact. 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------

